# Questions, Concerns, Comments,or Compliments??



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

This is my first time decorating with rock. Does it look to forced or man-made? To many different colors? Just looking for others opinions.
The plan is for this to be a Peacock tank.
Thanks


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

It's really difficult to critique someone else's vision. If I suggest you move that rock to there and this rock to here, then it's my vision, not yours.

I would suggest you keep tweaking it until you see something you like. Or, if you already see something you like, keep it.

I personally like mixing rocks, plants and driftwood, but not everyone does, and that's okay.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with fish_gazer's comments above. If you are happy and the fish will be happy, that's all that matters.

I prefer rocks that are similar in color and tend to pile rocks higher though that can be difficult sometimes due to shapes. It also takes me quite a few tries moving them around until I like the way they look.

Adding a solid color background behind the tank would also help to avoid the distracting cords. You could use water proof poster board or similar material, just cut to fit.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

So the background should be inside the tank? I have never had one bit think it would be a sleek addition.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No, I would put it on the outside of the tank since you already have the tank full of water and I'm not sure if that product can be used in the tank.

You can use tape to attach it to the rear of the tank; place the tape on the back of the material and then tape to either the glass sides or to the plastic trim of the tank. Just use the front of the tank glass as your template to cut the poster board and then attach to the back glass.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Is there a good way to hide the cords and tubes inside the tank as well. I know I could ditch the bubble wands, bit I like the look.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Kdizzle said:


> Is there a good way to hide the cords and tubes inside the tank as well. I know I could ditch the bubble wands, bit I like the look.


I do not have a background. My cords are routed across the top behind the lights and down the side of the aquarium.

I have two 4 inch air stones. I use black tubing but clear is fine. The tubing can be routed underneath the gravel so it's not coming down the middle of the glass. They sell tubing holders that stick to the glass via suction to keep them taut.

Zip ties (or bread ties) can be used to bundle the the cords so that they are kept in a straight line.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Sounds like I have some things to do tomorrow. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

The rocks really are your personal prerogative. But here is a picture of my tank that may give you some suggestions about hiding the wires and tubes. The background is inside the tank and is extremely realistic Obviously it hides the wires. Then I positioned the plants to hide the down tubes from the filters, air stone tube and heater. Of course they can still be viewed but they are not nearly as noticeable.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

That looks great! I need to get my hands on some plant for sure. 
I just returned from a craft store with three pieces of black foam board. I am going to cut them so they fit in between the trim and tape them up on the back of the tank. I also got some velcro clips to help me organize my cords behind the poster board. I think I want to buy a black suction cup for my thermometer probe and switch to some black air tubing.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

This is after the black foam board was added. I am pretty happy with the result. Left the rocks alone for now until I get some inspiration :lol:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Much better and nice job!!!


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks, I really like how it looks and it was so easy!


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Agree. Looks better.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Well I added a new rock in the middle that I though was pretty cool and I readjusted some of the stuff on the right side.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

I added some val, crypts, amazon sword, anubias, and java fern. Going to give it go with this and see what happens.


----------



## sumitro_d (Oct 30, 2018)

What's the status of plants after 60 days? As I'm planning for some Anubias for my Demasoni tank.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

The vals have been mowed down after some attempts to net a few fish. The swords and anubias are doing great. Crypts have been so so.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

We have several different colors of rocks and we grouped them by color so that it starts out black on one end and moves through red/brown and white at the other end. We are planning to try gluing some together in order to create taller piles. After a few months of fish digging out caves, the rock piles get flatter and flatter.

When I saw yours, I started grouping the rocks by color in my mind, but to each his own. You have some really nice rocks there and the background will make the fish pop.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

I had never thought to do that. Ill have to give that a go. My scape seems to change every month or so. I like to take the rocks out to get a good vacuuming for what accumulates under them. At that time i also scrub the rocks. The fish that are shiwing colors do pop quite nicely.


----------

